# I want to store 100 gb HD video in external device



## Charley (Oct 30, 2015)

I' m looking for an external device to store 100 gb video. And I will not use the device regularly I.e once or twice.

Which ones(dvds, pen drives,etc)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2015)

Buy a 1 TB external hdd


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

100 gb "video"
lel

As for your answer, get an external HDD from ebay, currently seagate ext hdd promo is going on so you may get that


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 2, 2015)

Charley said:


> I' m looking for an external device to store 100 gb video. And I will not use the device regularly I.e once or twice.
> 
> Which ones(dvds, pen drives,etc)?



Hi [MENTION=3961]Charley[/MENTION],

The choice of the HDD, it all depends on your requirement and your budget. In terms of reliability, WD drives are good and have; the less failure rate. I’d suggest you to go with the WD My Passport Ultra because it has the extra feature like software for backup and security. Its a simple storage drive and best for budget. It comes with the full version of the WD SmartWare Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answers

Hope it helps


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

Buy an external hard disk. You can store anything for long time.


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 7, 2016)

I think you go for hard disk for that much of storage...


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2016)

This is the best one you can get 
Kingston DataTraveler Workspace 128 GB Utility Pendrive - Kingston : Flipkart.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2016)

DK_WD said:


> Hi @Charley,
> 
> The choice of the HDD, it all depends on your requirement and your budget. In terms of reliability, WD drives are good and have; the less failure rate. I’d suggest you to go with the WD My Passport Ultra because it has the extra feature like software for backup and security. Its a simple storage drive and best for budget. It comes with the full version of the WD SmartWare Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.
> 
> ...


A good deal at his budget(though [MENTION=3961]Charley[/MENTION] didn't mentioned that),but WD HDD's are much reliable than Seagate. I use both company  drives onto my Desktop-PC simultaneously.
Till date the 1TB WD Caviar Blue is running perfectly,but for Seagate's,I had to RMA more than four times and got in exchange so called new(actually refurbished)HDD's in lieu of the faulty HDD's(bad sector issues).


----------

